# Parts source for an Astro or a Yuasa vertical mill (BP clone)



## OOT (Apr 2, 2022)

I sometimes have to (get to) make some parts at a shop where I do some other misc work.  They have a Astro vertical knee mill and a Yuasa vertical knee mill.
I would loosely refer to these as a BP clone.

I have fixed a couple things on these machines that folks had demised: such as wiring and ordered parts such as a universal handle for the quill and a spare draw bar.

But I would like to fix the locking set screw in the spindle for the collet installation and possibly rebuild the spindle bearings.  The engaging rotating 'collar' with the ramped slots for backgear on the Yuasa is worn and has the shoulder bolts stripped and then replaced with "any old bolt", quite a mess to work this one.   A couple new parts would help quite a bit.

FYI The Astro has no back gear - it is a flat belt with a VFD.

[We figured out to put the machine in two gears at once - that is a lock in a sort.  Then the other hand can hold the collet and the cutter while the drawbar is snugged.  We know the set screw is only to help hold it during tightening - not for the torque while operating.]

Searching around the net didnt get me very far....makes me think the wi$er solution is to get a real Bridgeport if this sample quest is the norm.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Apr 3, 2022)

A lot of us don't worry about the locating pin on the spindle R8  and run  with out one. Sometimes on import machines you can match it up with a Grizzly import and order parts from them. Many import machines are from the same manufacturer and just badged and painted different.


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 3, 2022)

Try Barry at https://machinerypartsdepot.com/
He was a bid help when I needed parts for my BP clone.


----------

